# A number of questions about moving to Cairo.



## Jessica&Paul (Jun 17, 2009)

Hi! We are moving to Cairo for grad school and have a number of questions about what to expect.lane:

1) We would like to get an apartment in Maadi. 
- Is around 3000 Egp a reasonable price to expect to pay for a small clean place w/ air conditioning? If not, how much should we plan on paying?
- How difficult will it be for us to find an apartment and get a fair lease?
- We read somewhere that we should change our locks on our apt. Is that custom?
- Are cockroaches and other vermin the norm?
- How should we prepare for our apartment hunt? Should we hire one of these guys from the internet?:ranger:


2) Are birth control pills accessible in Cairo? If I bring a years supply will I get stopped at customs?

3) We both have unlocked blackberries. How much is the average cellphone bill w/ data plan? How much does high speed internet service cost per month?Are there better services that others?

4) Both of us workout 5 days a week. What are gym facilities like in Cairo? How much does a membership cost and what are the best gyms?
- Are we being unrealistic to think we can go jogging around Maadi or in the city?

5) How much is an average electric/gas bill?

6) How cold will it get in the winter? Should we bring any heavier jackets? Umbrellas?

7) Finally, what were some of the biggest surprises and challenges you all faced when you first arrived in Cairo? 

Thanks,
Jessica & Paul


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Cant help you with Maadi prices, but 3000 doesnt seem much to me.
Bring your own birth pills, but take them out of the packaging so if you are stopped customs dont think you are going to sell them on the black market
How can anyone tell you what the average phone bill is????
same goes for gas/ electric bill but power is cheap here
It is very difficult to jog here, plus you would have to do it very early in the morning before the heat builds up, on another note Jessica should never ever go jogging on her own.
Yep cockroaches are a way of life here.
It gets cold and miserable here, bring warm clothes but you can buy umbrellas here.
Does your school not help with finding accomodation?


----------



## masr8 (Jul 19, 2008)

Jessica&Paul said:


> Hi! We are moving to Cairo for grad school and have a number of questions about what to expect.lane:
> 
> 1) We would like to get an apartment in Maadi.
> - Is around 3000 Egp a reasonable price to expect to pay for a small clean place w/ air conditioning? If not, how much should we plan on paying?
> ...



Cairo is a great place to live and you will not need to do all these things in one go.Check with friends about their experiences - especially about prices on utilities.


----------

